
Finding the right advice - charlieirish
https://blog.asmartbear.com/advice.html
======
boaticus
One of Jason's best posts! This really resonates with me.

So often, I seek advice without taking time to consider context. The context
of why I asked _this_ person, _this_ question. The context of what experiences
are shaping their answer. And the context of why I am hesitant to simply go
with what my gut is telling me.

